# Light Pink 'Spot' as I wiped - 5 Weeks PG



## stickyjl

Hi girls, 
Has anyone else had any light pink spotting in their early pregnancies?
I had 3 miscarriages before I managed to conceive my son with treatment of Progesterone Pessaries and Baby Aspirin. 

I have a mild case of PCOS & low progesterone. 

Anyway I am around 5 weeks PG, I had a positive pregnancy test 12dpo after a very red fresh implantation bleed at 8dpo.

I just wiped and had some light pink spotting, literally the one time (so far :cry:) but until that have just been having the lemony coloured cm, which I was hoping was a sign of decent levels of Progesterone due to the Vitamin B6 I have been taking the whole of this Cycle.

Does pink spotting mean the start of something awful for me again? Has anyone else had it, it cant be more implantation can it, considering my implantation bleed was very fresh red blood almost 5 days ago?

I'm really worried and stressed out x


----------



## FossilWife

I think as long as you aren't cramping, and your spotting doesn't continue, get any heavier, or turn bright red you should be ok. Just keep an eye on things, and make sure it doesn't get any worse. If it does, call your doctor and make an appointment to come in and be seen. There is nothing wrong with worrying a bit every now and then :)


----------



## stickyjl

I do have cramps though? have been getting them alternating left and right of my stomach all day, I think I've had it since implantation though? 
Just wondering if anyone else had experienced it and gone on to have a healthy 12 week scan.... .


----------



## plutosblue

Hi hunny

I am in exactly the same boat, went to pee and wiped and a tiny spot of red clot, since then I have had nothing.

I am trying not to look too much into it, I am cramping occasionally, but lightly and its been no different from the other two weeks of cramping I have had, hopefully its just stretching going on! 

I am only going to go to the GP if I start bleeding, since they can't really do much about it and I seem to have stopped.

:hugs: Lots of ladies have spotting and then have healthy babies - I am just focusing on that right now!


----------



## thelistkeeper

I have this now too... I also had this with my first baby and that's how we discovered I had incompetent cervix. I'm just taking it easy today and will call doc if it gets worse. Good luck to you...


----------



## stickyjl

i hope its nothing? spotting early on is awful worrying, i dont want to get out of bed now


----------



## thelistkeeper

Well my first pregnancy continued on fine, so I'm hoping this one will too. I will call my doc to be seen if things get worse. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mshooks

I'm 10 weeks now and experienced the same thing, you are going through the implantation period, i spotted off and on for 2 weeks, as long as your not passing big clots and the blood stays pink or even a dark brown you'll be okay just rest and keep your feet elevated, i know it's scary i freaked when i started spotting but my doctor assured me everything was normal.and of course drink plenty of water


----------



## thelistkeeper

Mshooks said:



> I'm 10 weeks now and experienced the same thing, you are going through the implantation period, i spotted off and on for 2 weeks, as long as your not passing big clots and the blood stays pink or even a dark brown you'll be okay just rest and keep your feet elevated, i know it's scary i freaked when i started spotting but my doctor assured me everything was normal.and of course drink plenty of water

Thanks hon. I have my feet up and I'm resting. I'm between 5-6 weeks now. The spotting is mainly brown, a little pink. Haven't called doc yet but may if it continues. I am a high risk pregnancy so they will probably want me to come in...


----------



## Tampa

Hi! I had pink spotting/discharge around weeks 4 to 7 on and off. I also had mild cramps. I called our local EPU, they were great. Very reassuring and gave me a few early scans to keep an eye on things. They say its really common. With any history of miscarriage, I'd imagine they'd be more than happy to take a look. 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday - and all going to plan so far. Good luck to you! X


----------



## Kage76

I had spotting in 1st tri (brown spotting throughout- a couple of pink smears and a good couple of bleeds- one with clots) and the doctor in the ER surprised me by referring it to implantation bleeding- meaning that the placenta was trying to get a good hold- detaching and bleeding and then reattaching itself again. So yes, it is possible to get implantation bleeding after a BFP. The good news is that not all spotting automatically means miscarriage. My "scare" is currently walloping me under the ribs as I type. If it gets heavy and you are cramping go to the A&E or ER to get yourself checked out.


----------

